# New England Kettle Style Deep Dish Pizza



## gmc2003 (Aug 29, 2020)

Well the wife was busy last night and that meant that I was a latchkey husband for the evening. Oh, the mischief one can get into. With that said, and remembering all of the recent wonderful pizza threads that have been posted. I decided to take it upon myself and concoct my own variation. Now remember to take it easy on me. I've never made homemade pizza before - unless you want to count frozen. I'll also note some the mistakes I made and what I'll do next time to correct them.

Onto my deathwish.

First two pounds of Sausage molded over a plastic bowl.








Next seperate the sausage from the bowl and roll the sides down in half to strenghten. Note I lost the round shape, but I wasn't to concerned.





Distance shot to give you a better looksee





Next add a layer of ham to help prevent leakage. I prefried all the meats except the pepperoni. Just to remove some moisture.






Add some bacon crumbles. This is one screw up. I had fried some of my homemade bacon, but forgot about it in the fridge.






A layer of fried deli pastrami is next






...and a few slices of pepperoni






Top with pizza sauce






and onto the grill. I somehow missed the grill pictures. Anyway, when the sausage is about 3/4 cooked bring it back inside and wrap in dough and top it with cheese. Then back onto the grill until all is cooked.

Uncooked: I pamed the outer crust top and sprinkled with garlic powder.






Fully cooked: along with two cheesy bread sticks made from the leftover dough.





Distant shot. Man I needed a big old cold one after that.






finally the sliced shot.






Thanks for taking a look. It was real good and the two slices I ate were filling. Now for what I'd do a little differently. First, I would build the sausage ring on the grate in the house and then transfer it to the kettle. Trying to slide it off the cutting board was difficult and I had to reform a section. Either that or I would make it on a sheet of aluminum foil and just put the whole thing on the grate, but that wouldn't allow for the sausage grease to escape. Next I would add a thin layer of cheese to the middle of the meat section.

All in all especially for my first attempt. I'd say it was a total success, and I'll be doing this again before winter sets in. Again thanks for taking a look.

Chris

Bonus pics: Slab of my homemade bacon:






Fried slice: boy was it good. I wish I hadn't forgot it in the fridge. Total Bummer.






A short time ago I hijacked one of 

 Misplaced Nebraskan
 posts and mentioned my kettle lid after a few years of Vortex use. Sorry about that Zach. Well here is what I'm talking about. I store my kettles in the garage and they only come out to play when I'm going to use them. Just wanted to show this to the folks that are buying the new colored kettles.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 29, 2020)

That is an awesome looking pizza! I've heard of all meat but think you even topped that! And equal in weight to about 10 frozen pizzas? 

Very nice!
Ryan


----------



## greatfx1959 (Aug 29, 2020)

dayum that looks good!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 29, 2020)

Wow!!!
Talk about Meat to Bread ratio---This "Pizza" Rocks!!!
And I could enjoy that Bonus Bacon Hunk too!!!
Nice Job, Chris!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## normanaj (Aug 29, 2020)

All looks good from here!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 29, 2020)

you had me so flustered with that pizza I forgot about the bacon...looks excellent!

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 29, 2020)

Holy !! That's awesome . My goodness . That's just awesome . Can't type for the slobbering . 
Oh , I've two fisted before , but not on the same bottle .


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 29, 2020)

Have mercy! Talk about a good looking pizza.
Jim


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 29, 2020)

Wow Chris awesome looking pizza. Very nice work


----------



## Steve H (Aug 29, 2020)

Nice Chris! At first I was wondering on how you could call a pizza? Where's the crust? Then I saw what you did. Damn clever. Saved you from a oily mess of a pizza doing that. This is on my to do list. Point!


----------



## disco (Aug 29, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Well the wife was busy last night and that meant that I was a latchkey husband for the evening. Oh, the mischief one can get into. With that said, and remembering all of the recent wonderful pizza threads that have been posted. I decided to take it upon myself and concoct my own variation. Now remember to take it easy on me. I've never made homemade pizza before - unless you want to count frozen. I'll also note some the mistakes I made and what I'll do next time to correct them.
> 
> Onto my deathwish.
> 
> ...


Har! Not enough meat! Great fun. Big like.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 29, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> That is an awesome looking pizza! I've heard of all meat but think you even topped that! And equal in weight to about 10 frozen pizzas?
> 
> Very nice!
> Ryan



Thank you very much Ryan, When I get a chance to experiment with an idea. I like to go to the extremes. Appreciate the like also.



greatfx1959 said:


> dayum that looks good!



It turned out better then I expected. Thanks Greatfx for the like and kindly words. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 29, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Wow!!!
> Talk about Meat to Bread ratio---This "Pizza" Rocks!!!
> And I could enjoy that Bonus Bacon Hunk too!!!
> Nice Job, Chris!!
> ...



Appreciate that Bear and the like. It's definitely not your ordinary Domino's carry out. The bacon was great unsmoked(also a first). Now I have to do one and smoke it.



normanaj said:


> All looks good from here!



Thank you Norman and for the like. It also smelled better then it looked.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 29, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> you had me so flustered with that pizza I forgot about the bacon...looks excellent!
> 
> Ryan



That was my first attempt at curing bacon. It turned out really good. Now I have to do another and smoke it. My sister has already placed an order.



chopsaw said:


> Holy !! That's awesome . My goodness . That's just awesome . Can't type for the slobbering .
> Oh , I've two fisted before , but not on the same bottle .



Now Chop, don't go ruining your keyboard . I'm already planning the next one. What do you think of stuff crust. Oh and the Budweiser bottle is just a souvenir from our trip to St. Louis when we went and visited the Clydesdales.  I was drinking my normal PBRs.

Chris


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 29, 2020)

Now that I GOTTA try!

Nice job Chris.....love it.

BIG LIKE!

Did another huge deep dish last night, but now I am not going to post it, you put it to shame buddy.

John


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 29, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> Have mercy! Talk about a good looking pizza.
> Jim



Thanks Jim. 



TNJAKE said:


> Wow Chris awesome looking pizza. Very nice work



Thank you Jake. I'm already thinking about version 2.0

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 29, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Nice Chris! At first I was wondering on how you could call a pizza? Where's the crust? Then I saw what you did. Damn clever. Saved you from a oily mess of a pizza doing that. This is on my to do list. Point!



Appreciate it Steve, two pounds of sausage fat would have been a little to much for the dough to absorb. Now I only have one issue I forgot to mention in the original post. The very middle of the bottom crust wasn't completely cooked.I think I need to add a few hot coals directly under the pizza. Thanks again and for the point.



disco said:


> Har! Not enough meat! Great fun. Big like.



LOL Disco. I don't think any more would have fit without a little reconstructive surgery. Appreciate the like and kindly words - thank you

Chris


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Aug 29, 2020)

Ron Swanson approved!

Safe assumption anyway   

loooove the ingredients! Meeeeeeaaaaatttt!

Really cool idea and execution Chris.  Big like!


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 29, 2020)

Best one to date. Nice job


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 29, 2020)

That’s one meaty fine looking pizza Chris!! I bet that was amazing and very filling. The bacon is money too!


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 29, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Budweiser bottle is just a souvenir from our trip to St. Louis when we went and visited the Clydesdales.


Grants farm ? I have a few of those bottles packed away . 
Congrats on the ride .


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 29, 2020)

That's one of the most beautiful thing ive ever seen. Meat pie! This is a must try for me! Nice job Chris!


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 29, 2020)

A creative piece of work Chris, executed to perfection. Congrats on the ride, well deserved Like! RAY


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 29, 2020)

Looks great Chris!  Meat to Dough ratio is perfect!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 30, 2020)

Awesome would take a slice or 2 for sure. Would to have something different then that Bud though.

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 30, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Now that I GOTTA try!
> 
> Nice job Chris.....love it.
> 
> ...



Thanks John both for the like and compliment. You should post yours up, Mines a tasty messy looking pizza - think poorly done Graffiti, but I'm sure yours is a tasty work of culinary art.



Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> View attachment 460753
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the like and compliment Zach really appreciate them. 

Clara won't be saying : 



With this pizza

Chris

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 30, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> Best one to date. Nice job



Not sure about the best, but it was really good. Thanks Flat appreciate the kind words.



jcam222 said:


> That’s one meaty fine looking pizza Chris!! I bet that was amazing and very filling. The bacon is money too!



Appreciate it Jeff, filling and really good yes, plate appeal not so much, but in our house its how it tastes that counts. Thanks for the like also.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 30, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Grants farm ? I have a few of those bottles packed away .
> Congrats on the ride .



I'm not sure if it was Grants farm. It was in the mid-90s. I know we went on a brewery tour, had a few taste tests and they had a stable set up with the Clydesdale's were housed. It was big and very clean. We had a really good time despite the humidity. 



Sowsage said:


> That's one of the most beautiful thing ive ever seen. Meat pie! This is a must try for me! Nice job Chris!



Thanks Sowsage appreciate the compliments. Give it a whirl and let me know how it goes, and if you come up with a better way of doing it. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 30, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> A creative piece of work Chris, executed to perfection. Congrats on the ride, well deserved Like! RAY



Thanks Ray I enjoy playing with different ideas, I'm already working on version 2.o



MJB05615 said:


> Looks great Chris!  Meat to Dough ratio is perfect!  Thanks for sharing.



Originally I planned on more meat, and cheese, but I had to fold the sides down so they'd support themselves. That will be addressed in version 2.0. Thanks for the like and compliment Mike appreciate them.

Chris


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 30, 2020)

Holy Smokes that looks awesome!!


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 30, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome would take a slice or 2 for sure. Would to have something different then that Bud though.
> 
> Warren



Don't worry Warren the Bud was a prop I got from a brewery tour. I did down a couple PBRs while making the pizza thou. Appreciate the like and kindly word. Thanks

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 30, 2020)

Hawging It said:


> Holy Smokes that looks awesome!!



Thanks Hawging, Tasted awesome also.  It's amazing what can be done on a kettle.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 30, 2020)

Good Lord, that looks absolutely fantastic!
Probably a heart attack waiting to happen, but what a way to go!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 30, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Good Lord, that looks absolutely fantastic!
> Probably a heart attack waiting to happen, but what a way to go!
> Al



Thanks Al in another year or two  I probably won't be able to enjoy this type of meal. Gotta go for it while you can. Appreciate the point also.

Chris


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 31, 2020)

Geeze Chris that is amazing man! Don't even know what to say but hell of an idea and out of this world looking good! Big LIKE!

Is that a damn 40 oz of Budweiser?


----------



## creek bottom (Aug 31, 2020)

That is how a pizza pie should look! Fantastic!


----------



## bbqbrett (Aug 31, 2020)

That is the kind of pizza I could dig in to.  Awesome job!  Never thought of pastrami on a pizza though.  How did it work taste wise?


----------



## Teal101 (Aug 31, 2020)

Very interesting take on a pizza, looks fantastic!


----------



## cornman (Aug 31, 2020)

Looks delicious!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Aug 31, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Well the wife was busy last night and that meant that I was a latchkey husband for the evening. Oh, the mischief one can get into. With that said, and remembering all of the recent wonderful pizza threads that have been posted. I decided to take it upon myself and concoct my own variation. Now remember to take it easy on me. I've never made homemade pizza before - unless you want to count frozen. I'll also note some the mistakes I made and what I'll do next time to correct them.
> 
> Onto my deathwish.
> 
> ...


Great write up Chris. Pizza looks good and the homemade bacon does too!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 31, 2020)

How different! I was first thinking, a Cake Pan would hold the shape, but your point of getting rid of grease makes sense and ruled that one out. How about Corn Meal or Semolina to act as Ball Bearings under the Sausage.  A Pizza Peel would make life easier too. Forming on the bottom outside of a Cake Pan ,then Parcooking until firm, then filling may be an option as well...JJ


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 1, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Geeze Chris that is amazing man! Don't even know what to say but hell of an idea and out of this world looking good! Big LIKE!
> 
> Is that a damn 40 oz of Budweiser?



Thanks John, for the like and compliment. I'm glad the wife doesn't leave me home alone to often. I'd hate to see what skidmark and I would look like.



creek bottom said:


> That is how a pizza pie should look! Fantastic!



Appreciate that Joe and the like. I saw a Chicago deep dish made on the tele once and it didn't look anything like what's available around here. Then everyone starting posting their pie's here and I had to give it a go. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 1, 2020)

bbqbrett said:


> That is the kind of pizza I could dig in to.  Awesome job!  Never thought of pastrami on a pizza though.  How did it work taste wise?



Thanks Brett, and for the like. The pastrami was leftover from some grilled reubans I made earlier in the week, and to be honest they tasted really good on the pie. They paired well with the other meats.



Teal101 said:


> Very interesting take on a pizza, looks fantastic!



Thanks Teal. I've always liked the BBQ pitboys beer can burger, and thought why not expand and experiment with it. It still needs some work but it's getting there. Appreciate the point also.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 1, 2020)

cornman said:


> Looks delicious!



It was delicious cornman. Still needs alittle work but it's getting there.



yankee2bbq said:


> Great write up Chris. Pizza looks good and the homemade bacon does too!



Appreciate that Justin, The bacon was really good I was to lazy to break out the slicer and cut it thinner but it nobody here argued with that decision. Thanks for the like also.

Chris

BTW: Justin hows the new house going. Everyone happy in their new digs?


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 1, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> How different! I was first thinking, a Cake Pan would hold the shape, but your point of getting rid of grease makes sense and ruled that one out. How about Corn Meal or Semolina to act as Ball Bearings under the Sausage.  A Pizza Peel would make life easier too. Forming on the bottom outside of a Cake Pan ,then Parcooking until firm, then filling may be an option as well...JJ



Appreciate the ideas JJ. I think next time I'm going to build it a spring-form baking pan. I used plastic wrap around the bowl to make it easier to get off the bowl and that worked well. I just couldn't get the sides strong enough to support themselves. I have a big spatula, but agree a peel would work better. Not sure about the cornmeal or semolina wouldn't they just embed themselves into the sausage?  Thank you again JJ.

Chris


----------



## yankee2bbq (Sep 1, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> BTW: Justin hows the new house going. Everyone happy in their new digs?


Been super busy tearing up carpet, washing walls, painting and yard work. House needs some updates. Kids like having there own rooms. My Weber kettles are stored away. I haven’t had time to smoke or grill anything.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 1, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Not sure about the cornmeal or semolina wouldn't they just embed themselves into the sausage?



Not sure. The Corn Meal does not imbed in soft pizza dough, so thought it may work for you.. .JJ


----------



## $moke!t (Sep 2, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Well the wife was busy last night and that meant that I was a latchkey husband for the evening. Oh, the mischief one can get into. With that said, and remembering all of the recent wonderful pizza threads that have been posted. I decided to take it upon myself and concoct my own variation. Now remember to take it easy on me. I've never made homemade pizza before - unless you want to count frozen. I'll also note some the mistakes I made and what I'll do next time to correct them.
> 
> Onto my deathwish.
> 
> ...


This looks AMAZING!


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 2, 2020)

yankee2bbq said:


> Been super busy tearing up carpet, washing walls, painting and yard work. House needs some updates. Kids like having there own rooms. My Weber kettles are stored away. I haven’t had time to smoke or grill anything.



Sounds great Justin. It's allot of work moving into a new house, but the end results are worth it. Now set some time aside for yourself and get some Q going my friend. 



chef jimmyj said:


> Not sure. The Corn Meal does not imbed in soft pizza dough, so thought it may work for you.. .JJ



For some odd reason we do have some corn meal hanging out in the pantry. I'll give it a go on the next one. Thanks JJ

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 2, 2020)

kruizer


 BuckeyeSteve


 Johnny Ray


 jmusser


 tropics


 creek bottom


 Teal101
 and @Ilanmudasmoka 

Thanks for the like, appreciate them. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 2, 2020)

$moke!t said:


> This looks AMAZING!



Thank you $moke!t. It tasted a whole lot better then it looked.

Chris


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 2, 2020)

Chris, Taste the Corn Meal before using. Some Stone Ground varieties are Whole Grain and oils in the Germ can go Rancid. Tastes pretty bad...JJ


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 3, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Chris, Taste the Corn Meal before using. Some Stone Ground varieties are Whole Grain and oils in the Germ can go Rancid. Tastes pretty bad...JJ



Thanks for the low down on the corn meal JJ. I think this container was left over from when my mom passed away a few years ago. I'll toss it out and start fresh. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 3, 2020)

forktender
 thanks for the like appreciate it.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 3, 2020)

chef jimmyj
  Showing my culinary ignorance here, but does corn meal burn or develop an off taste if it's in the smoker for a couple/three hours at 250 - 275*? Just wondering about any bits and pieces that may get stuck to the bottom of the sausage. 

Thanks in advance 
Chris


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 3, 2020)

Looking around some Pizza forums, some use Corn meal, others prefer Semolina. Both are described as taking some time to burn in a 500°F Oven, so Im going to say...You will be fine at 275°...JJ

BTW...Pick the meal you will use for more than the occasional pizza. Cornmeal for Polenta, Corn Bread or Johnny Cakes. Semolina for Bread, Pasta, etc.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 4, 2020)

luvcatchingbass
 thanks for the like appreciate it.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 4, 2020)

SmokinEdge
 thanks for the like appreciate it.

Chris


----------

